# Custom Mokume Gane Fountain Pen



## wizard (Jun 13, 2017)

Made from a 5/8" triple twist rod of copper, brass and nickel silver Mokume Gane. I really enjoy working with this material. It is fun to watch it take shape. I still marvel at watching the patina form..included a picture after just machining but prior to polishing, prepping and patina application. Thought I would try to make a fountain pen with a more classic appearance with rounded finial/ends. Sports a #6 fine Bock Nib.  Had fun making it. 
Kind Regards, Doc


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 13, 2017)

It looks amazing! I hope I will be making pens from that material sometime in the future.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 13, 2017)

You achieved your goal :biggrin: Nice pen Doc.:wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 13, 2017)

That is impressive! The shape, materials are all outstanding!  Did you make the blank?  Would love to see a tutorial on this pen!!


----------



## Smithcraftersig (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks amazing! I have been seeing a lot of makers (of various crafts) using this material and been have been curious of it myself. I just recently got into working with some damascuss, which I have to say is a huge reward when finished. I am mostly a resin and wood guy though. It brings me a lot of joy to see the grain and pattern come out in the material, and the ease of cutting and finishing makes it much less time consuming. I believe that is why I prefer these materials so much more.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jun 13, 2017)

I tried to like it twice!  Great pen.  Beautiful work


----------



## sfhipchick (Jun 13, 2017)

Absolutely exquisite!!! It crossed my mind that mokume gane would make gorgeous pens, so it's fantastic to see it done! Outstanding workmanship!

My husband and I have mokume gane engagement & wedding rings (blended platinum/sterling silver) which we cherish. They never lose their unique, one-of-a-kind beauty and couldn't think of a finer choice for our rings.) 

WAY TO GO on that incredible pen. It's all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 13, 2017)

Absolutely Beautiful as usual Doc! Front page worthy! I too would love to see a tutorial on working with this material.

Wayne


----------



## lorbay (Jun 13, 2017)

Nailed it.:good:
Lin


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice Doc.  Very nice.
Don


----------



## magpens (Jun 13, 2017)

Beautiful pen, Doc !!!!

What is the process for adding the patina? . Can you describe briefly, please.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 14, 2017)

Outstandingly Gorgeous, Triple Twist Mokume Gain Fountain Pen Doc.
Superb Machining and Precise Alignment of Cap to Body.
Beautiful, Classic Profile, with the Double Closed Ends, Magnificent Proportions, Maintaining a Beautiful Visual Balance.
The Finish and Patina you Achieved is Incredible.
I thought that the Double Twist that you had previously Created was Outstanding, but this Triple Twist is from Another World.
Your Copper, Brass and Nickel Silver is an Outstanding Combination, in particular when treated with your Finishing Patina.
I am afraid that so far I have concentrated on the Visual Aspects of the Pen, and Failed to mention, the Beautifully Constructed Thread, and the Terrific Section.
Your Choices of Clip, and Nib, Just wrap up the Complete Package.
I trust my Friend, that you will Excuse me, but I cannot think of a more fitting conclusion than.
Congratulations on your Craftsmanship. :good::good::good:
Brian.


----------



## Toni (Jun 14, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AnB_Daddy (Jun 15, 2017)

That is absolutely amazing!!! Pens like this give me something to push myself to be better at this craft. It is exquisite!!!


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks fantastic. Great work




wizard said:


> Made from a 5/8" triple twist rod of copper, brass and nickel silver Mokume Gane. I really enjoy working with this material. It is fun to watch it take shape. I still marvel at watching the patina form..included a picture after just machining but prior to polishing, prepping and patina application. Thought I would try to make a fountain pen with a more classic appearance with rounded finial/ends. Sports a #6 fine Bock Nib.  Had fun making it.
> Kind Regards, Doc


----------



## watch_art (Jun 15, 2017)

Isn't this material sort of brittle?  Will the threads last, or wear out over time?  I thought it was pretty risky threading this stuff.


----------



## wizard (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you all for the kind comments and encouragement! 
Kind Regards, Doc




watch_art said:


> Isn't this material sort of brittle?  Will the threads last, or wear out over time?  I thought it was pretty risky threading this stuff.



Shawn, This is made from mokume gane forged from brass, copper and nickel-silver. Solid metal.  Not brittle, lasts for centuries, hard on carbide bits used to drill it and on HSS dies used to thread.


----------



## RayMcDaniel (Jul 13, 2017)

Are there special tools needed to turn this? ITs amazing!


----------



## drferry (Jul 13, 2017)

If you don't mind, what secret sauce did you use to bring out the patina?  I think your end result is stunning.


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

RayMcDaniel said:


> Are there special tools needed to turn this? ITs amazing!



Hi Ray, Thank you very much for the compliment. Not really that special. This material is pretty tough to drill and machine. Mainly metal machining tools:
Little Machine Shop 8.5 X 20" Metal Lathe with DRO
Eccentric Engineering Diamond Tool Holder Holder with Cobalt bits
Cobalt Drill Bits
12 X 0.8 HSS triple start tap and die
Abranet
Felspar Powder
Patina Solution
Hope that helps.
Regards,
Doc




drferry said:


> If you don't mind, what secret sauce did you use to bring out the patina?  I think your end result is stunning.



Hi David,
Thank you for the kind words.
I use Baldwin's Patina Prep which contains Feldspar powder to shear metal surfaces to prevent one metal from smearing over an another adjacent metal layer. Makes the delineation between the three metal surfaces very crisp looking.
For the patina, I use Baldwin's Patina Solution heated in a microwave when my wife isn't looking and with enough time to air out ammonia fumes. The darkness and thus the contrast of the various hues is dependent on the time left in the solution. I hope that helps.
Kind Regards,
Doc


----------



## PenPal (Jul 29, 2017)

Love the pen Doc, who sells the blanks anyone.

Peter.


----------



## wizard (Aug 2, 2017)

PenPal said:


> Love the pen Doc, who sells the blanks anyone.
> 
> Peter.



Hi Peter!

So nice to hear from you. Thank you for the compliment!
I purchase my Mokume from Mike Sakmar. He makes knives and beautiful 2 and 3 color round and flat mokume in a variety of patterns.

Sakmar Enterprises, LLC - Home

Kind Regards,
Doc


----------



## Curly (Aug 2, 2017)

Doc did you mean to say Crobalt bits for the Diamond holder? I have the tool and regular HSS bits and have wanted to get some of the Crobalt. 

As always, a very beautiful pen.


----------



## wizard (Aug 9, 2017)

Curly said:


> Doc did you mean to say Crobalt bits for the Diamond holder? I have the tool and regular HSS bits and have wanted to get some of the Crobalt.
> 
> As always, a very beautiful pen.



Pete,
Yep! Crobalt is correct. 
Regards,
Doc


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 9, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------



## wizard (Aug 16, 2017)

Bob in SF said:


> Wonderful!



Bob, Thank you! Doc


----------

